# Still a few "babies" left in Oregon



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Just wanted to mention that I still have a few babies (ok- teenagers) available in the Willamette Valley of Oregon.

Here are 3 of the 4 boys









Here is the 4th boy









Here are 2 of the 4 boys- I like to think of them as the "Troublesome Twosome" LOL they are sweet little mischief makers :lol: 









And the girl that is still available Punk (named for her white 'mowhawk')

















Feel free to e-mail me, or PM.
(Hey Stephanie- can I use you as a 'verbal-reference' ???)
LOLOL
We have talked by phone for countless hours- just rat-chatting.
 

Thanks for the Look
Anna

Oh and For DonnaK
a more grown up Possum.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! She's grown so much! Still super cute, though


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok- DonnaK
You asked for it... LOL
Saw this yesterday afternoon, and absolutely HAD to grab my camera
Possum and Kitty laying belly/belly in their favorite tube.
The first few shots were too blurry to use because I was laughing too hard.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my GOD. *Dies from cuteness overload*


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Starghoti said:


> Ok- DonnaK
> You asked for it... LOL
> Saw this yesterday afternoon, and absolutely HAD to grab my camera
> Possum and Kitty laying belly/belly in their favorite tube.
> ...


Why do you hate me so? :lol:

That picture should be blown up to poster size!


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

DonnaK-
I don't hate you.
AND I work for Kinkos, and CAN blow it up Poster Size
(what's your address??)

LOLOLOL

anna

(soon to be opening a Proper pet store)

Oh yeah they Grow like darn Weeds!
The boys (at 9 wks) are almost as big as 6mo old 'adults' !!!!!

Yeeeks


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Starghoti said:


> DonnaK-
> I don't hate you.
> AND I work for Kinkos, and CAN blow it up Poster Size
> (what's your address??)
> ...


With a little photoshop editing to remove the bars and if the picture is a high enough resolution, that could make a seriously cute poster!


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah! They are Homed.
All 4 to one home
woooo hoooo

Thanks everybody

Anna


----------

